# Labeling my discs - HELP!!



## Calypso b (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone. 

I want to give my clients a professional looking cd with their prints. I have searched the internet high and low for a printing service that makes labels for CD's. You would think that would be easy to find, however, I can't find anything! Am I looking in the wrong place? I don't want to print my own as I find I just can't seem to make it look as professional as I would like. Does anyone know of a company that does this? How do you present your discs to clients? There are tons of very nice personalized cases, but what to put on the disc itself?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2011)

I used to use the self adhesive labels but they were pretty cheesy.   

Now I use a Lightscribe disc burner.  It takes a long time because I end up having to burn each disc a few times, but it looks pretty darn good.  I also put the disc into a leather bound case.

Another alternative is printable discs.  These are discs that have a label adhered right to them, you can then use certain printers and just print right onto them.


----------



## rub (Feb 10, 2011)

I use black labels with my logo in white.  They are not personalized to the client, but they look sharp.  I have them printed at a local print shop, so the black is black and I get compliments on them.  I am in the process of rebranding right now, and disc labels is something I will be getting.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 10, 2011)

Mike, ive heard you can damage a lightscribe burner by burning a disk more than once.  Im not sure how, but its what I heard.

I got a lightscribe bluray burner a while back, and I finally burned my first lightscribe disk the other day, it looks pretty good, but it would be nice if it was more contrasty.

You can also get disks that you print directly to, but you need the right printer for that.

Where do you get the leather case?   How much do these run about?  Im always looking to better my presentation.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't know you could burn multiple times with lightscribe...it must index itself well? Does it make it look 'more contrasty'?


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 11, 2011)

I currently use an old Epson R380 which allows you to print on printable DVD/CD's, i found this method to be beneficial since I can customize the CD/DVD printing to my needs on an individual bases if needed.

The process that you are referring to is silk screening DVD's which looks way more professional, but also comes at a cost. The only issue with that is most places don't offer short runs, you may have to buy a minimum of like 500 disks.


Long Island Wedding Photographer


----------



## Opher (Feb 11, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> Where do you get the leather case?   How much do these run about?  Im always looking to better my presentation.



I would also like to know this 

EDIT:  I will be doing printable CDs.  still need to order some in...  any suggestions on good prices for them?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

> Mike, ive heard you can damage a lightscribe burner by burning a disk more than once. Im not sure how, but its what I heard.
> 
> I got a lightscribe bluray burner a while back, and I finally burned my first lightscribe disk the other day, it looks pretty good, but it would be nice if it was more contrasty.
> 
> ...


I've never heard that, but I do know several photographers who burn them more than once.

I get the cases from my local lab, but I think they may be a TAP product.  
Tap Packaging Solutions Home



> I didn't know you could burn multiple times with lightscribe...it must index itself well? Does it make it look 'more contrasty'?


I was surprised, it does index very well.  There is a slight loss in sharpness, but a big increase in contrast.  

I've also heard that better quality discs will give you more contrast, while the cheap ones are very faint and require you to burn them two, three...even four times.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 11, 2011)

Opher said:


> GerryDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get the leather case?   How much do these run about?  Im always looking to better my presentation.
> ...



I got my printable dvd's at office depot, on sale, I think it was $10 or $20 for either 50 or 100.  I dont have a printer that does them, they were just the cheapest dvds at the time. 

I may have had a $10 off $10 coupon at the time, cant remember it was a year or two ago.


----------



## Opher (Feb 11, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> Opher said:
> 
> 
> > GerryDavid said:
> ...



Thanks...  you can get some cheap ones online but i don't want crapy media.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess one persons crap media is another persons media that has lasted years so far with out a problem.  I wait for OD to put dvd's on sale for 75% off, then when I can, I combine that with a $10 off $10 coupon and stock up for a year.  

These are usually tdk, verbatim, and memorex, once in a while od brand.


----------



## ghache (Feb 11, 2011)

pretty much all the cd i burned 12-15 years ago are still playing perfectly. even the cheap cd brands cds

for the last 5 year the only thing i bought are memorex from costco.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

Note that in North America, I believe that Epson is the only company that has direct to disc printers (not counting high end disc printers).  The reason is that they have the patent here.  But that's not the case around the world...and many of the other companies make most of their printers with this capability....it's just not included in the ones sold in N.A.

In other words, if you have say, a Canon Pixma printer.  You can probably buy a CD tray  (once you find the part number) and convert it for printing directly to discs.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 11, 2011)

The only disks ive had problems with were the ultra cheap cd's that had no protective layer on the top, so the information layer just scratched off.  This was about 10 years ago.  it was the last time I bought a no name spindle.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

I remember seeing a few reviews on disc media.  The conclusion, at the time, was that because there was no rating system for discs, it was practically impossible to tell if you were getting good or crappy discs...unless you paid A LOT more for archival discs...or something like that.


----------



## harmac (Feb 12, 2011)

I have my DVD disc custom printed from Millers Lab. They are a professional lab working only with professional photographers. I order 50 at a time with my custom logo I made in PS. I also have custom DVD sleeves and both together makes for a professional presentation.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 14, 2011)

Opher said:


> ...  you can get some cheap ones online but i don't want crapy media.



I've used Verbatim for years without a problem ever.

-Pete


----------



## StevenW (Feb 17, 2011)

I use printable CDs and an Epson printer.  OD carries them and they aren't prohibitively expensive generally we get Memorex 50ct boxes.


----------



## Cinka (Feb 17, 2011)

Epson Artisan printer, printable discs. I use a program called Disc Label for Mac. Fast and lovely.  Ink ain't cheap, but it's worth it.


----------

